# I spilled coffee on my shirt!



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

...on the way to work (Tim Horton's didn't completely close the lid on their famous large coffee ). I had a nice stream of brown on my WHITE shirt. I was freaking out about whether the stain would come out, so I tried using a soaked napkin. It diluted it, but you could still see lines like I wet my shirt :lol. I wanted to change, but I was too far away from home! :eek

I got it to the point where it was barely visible. I don't think anyone noticed (I had my arms folded a lot today!). 

I had no anxiety or worry about what other people thought of me :boogie :boogie :boogie!


----------



## Dante3214 (Jan 16, 2006)

Cool


----------



## F-Bomb (May 17, 2005)

Muy excellente! Bad spanish.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I'll take it - and it is good Spanish!


----------



## Babygirly (Dec 2, 2004)

AHHH stupid gravity!



millenniumman75 said:


> I had no anxiety or worry about what other people thought of me :boogie :boogie :boogie!


Good, good millenniumman! :boogie

We need full body-bibs, me thinks.. :b


----------



## leilanistar (Jul 6, 2004)

millenniumman75 said:


> ...on the way to work (Tim Horton's didn't completely close the lid on their famous large coffee ). I had a nice stream of brown on my WHITE shirt. I was freaking out about whether the stain would come out, so I tried using a soaked napkin. It diluted it, but you could still see lines like I wet my shirt :lol. I wanted to change, but I was too far away from home! :eek
> 
> I got it to the point where it was barely visible. I don't think anyone noticed (I had my arms folded a lot today!).
> 
> I had no anxiety or worry about what other people thought of me :boogie :boogie :boogie!


Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww...right, Millenniumman75!!! That is awesome! :banana :banana :banana

BTW I always tell my kindergartners that if I don't have something spilled on me, it isn't a normal day for me! They get a kick out of it! :lol

Star


----------



## suppressed (Apr 19, 2005)

millenniumman75 said:


> I had no anxiety or worry about what other people thought of me :boogie :boogie :boogie!


thats awesome , Its good you had no anxiety or cared what people thought .. cuz I'm pretty sure most people have had that same mishap at one point or another :lol


----------



## AdamCanada (Dec 6, 2003)

millenniumman75 said:


> ...on the way to work (Tim Horton's didn't completely close the lid on their famous large coffee ). I had a nice stream of brown on my WHITE shirt. I was freaking out about whether the stain would come out, so I tried using a soaked napkin. It diluted it, but you could still see lines like I wet my shirt :lol. I wanted to change, but I was too far away from home! :eek
> 
> I got it to the point where it was barely visible. I don't think anyone noticed (I had my arms folded a lot today!).
> 
> I had no anxiety or worry about what other people thought of me :boogie :boogie :boogie!


not only did they not close the lid on your coffee! they rasied the price 5 cents again!

I say we go on a tim hortons coffee strike!.........aww who am i kidding


----------



## NewWorldOrder (Nov 19, 2004)

Nice going klutz... haha.


----------



## On the way (Feb 9, 2006)

Sue yourself.


----------



## michaelg (Jan 29, 2005)

LittleZion said:


> Sue yourself.


Great idea!

I wonder if you could actually do that.. like if you own a business or something, and the business sues your person... :um


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I wouldn't know who to give the money to! :lol
I wasn't physically harmed or burned by the hot coffee - heck, I burn myself with hot coffee at home after heating it up in the microwave for too long!

This particular time, it was like, SURPRISE - you're brown! Whatcha gonna' do about it? :lol


----------



## michaelg (Jan 29, 2005)

Claim mental distress and possible negative evaluation at work, causing you to lose chances of promotion and thus hundreds of thousands of dollars.

Seriously, though, good job not worrying about it. Shows how much improvement you've made.


----------

